# Dino Day in Club Penguin



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My Grandson is a member of Club Penguin.
He is trying to get one of his companions which he has created into a tetra....something.
To do this apparently you have to find your way to the Volcano and warm the companion over an active volcano 3 times to change it into this tetra.....creature.
He says this can only be done on Dino Day but does not know what this is and how often it happens.
Any ideas please as it's beyond me.
Thanks
Dave


----------

